

Evil? - grellas
http://www.slate.com/id/2262952/

======
gruseom
Google's behavior has been pretty consistent over the years. They may not live
up to "don't be evil" but they've stuck to "be less evil" pretty well. What's
interesting about the Verizon story is all this reporting that they're about
to take a sharp turn in an evil direction, contradicting what they've claimed
to stand for for a long time. I bet this turns out not to be the case, if not
because of virtue, then homeostasis.

Edit: of course that raises the question of where this wave of false stories
(if that's what they are) is coming from.

------
martinp
Both Google and Verizon has denied these claims:
<http://twitter.com/googlepubpolicy/status/20393606477> and
[http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/verizon-statement-
on...](http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/verizon-statement-on-new-york-
times-article-100048489.html)

